# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - filesystem =

## edspace

Në temën e fjalës File - Skedar lindi pyetja për përkthimin e fjalës *filesystem* dhe mendoj se kjo fjalë meriton një temë më vete. 




> Po "filesystem"? A mundemi, me një fjalë të vetme: "filesistem", deri kur të biem dakord për file = skedar/skedë? Më pas i bie të jetë "skedarsistem" ose "skedësistem" ??? Mund të përdoret vija ndarëse në mes - , si rrjedhim "skedar-sistem", "skedë-sistem" ?


Në shumicën e rasteve kjo fjalë shkruhet e ndarë, *File-System*, por ka raste që shkruhet edhe si një fjalë e vetme *Filesystem*. 

Sugjerimeve të helios më lart do u shtoja edhe *Sistem-Skedarësh*, *Sistem-Skedash*, Sistemskedarësh, Sistemskedash. Këto dy të fundit janë paksa të vështira për t'u lexuar, shkruar e shqiptuar, por mbase mund t'i përmirësojmë disi. 

Nuk po më kujtohet nëse është përkthyer kjo fjalë në Windows XP, Vista. 

Ka ndonjë sugjerim tjetër?

----------


## xfiles

Nese e perkthejme direkt ne shqip FileSystem = Sistemi Skedareve

kjo me duket mjaft e mire.

----------


## djlahza

Ka disa fjale ose terma per te cilat nuk ia vlen qe ti perkthesh ne gjuhen tende, sado atdhetar qe te jesh.

Me pregatit nje Hot-Dog te lutem - Me pregatit nje Qen te Nxehte te lutem
FileSistem-i i Windows Vista eshte me i mire se ai i XP - Sistemi i Skedareve i Vistes eshte me i mire se ai i XP
Dispatcher-i i Ubuntu-t nuk i dallon Overflow Exception nga RunTime Exception - ...

----------


## BesmirG

Si thoni per "skedari i sistemit"?

Po citoj Wikipedia-n (per ata qe kuptojne anglisht): In computing, a file system (often also written as filesystem) is a method for storing and organizing computer files and the data they contain to make it easy to find and access them.

Tani, edhe me pare e kam bere te qarte se fjalen 'file' une e perkthej "skede" (dhe kete nuk e ndryshoj, sepse skeda eshte nje, sikurse 'file' qe eshte nje, kurse skedari permban gjithe skedat'). Ketu kuptohet qe te "file system" fjala 'file' ka kuptimin skedar.

----------


## xfiles

> Si thoni per "skedari i sistemit"?


e perkthyer nga anglishtja eshte e kunderta, pra "Sistemi i skedareve" dhe jo e kunderta.

Pikerisht siç e citove ti nga wikipedia nje "filesystem" eshte nje menyre, nje sistem organizimi i skedareve ne nje disk.
Pra "Sistemi i Skedareve"

----------


## BesmirG

Ke te drejte, nuk e kuptoj pse e ngaterrova! Edhe pse mendoj se te dyja qendrojne, ne raste te caktuara, sepse edhe skedari mund te organizohet, mund te shfletohet etj. E veshtire kjo!  :buzeqeshje: 

Por pse perdor 'sistemi i skedareve'? Sipas meje duhet te jete "sistemi i skedarit", dhe po citoj perseri fjalorin per kete fjale:

1. Tërësia e skedave të plotësuara me të dhëna të ndryshme dhe të renditura sipas një kriteri të caktuar në kuti e rafte.

----------


## xfiles

Po dhe "sistemi i skedarit" ne rregull me duket.

----------


## a4ever

Si duket ky forum qenka qejfi i dikujt me manipulue, forc mbinatyrore bac!

File=flet
filesystem=fletsystem

Flet shkrimi ne fletore te shkolles me i mbajt mend shkrimet, 
kurse tash flet-elektronike nepermes kompjuteri, pra "flet" osht fjala e vertet e perkthyer nga anglishtja, ashtu edhe kuptimin ka te bej me flet per shkrime apo data te ndryshme!

----------


## Rrjeti

> Si duket ky forum qenka qejfi i dikujt me manipulue, forc mbinatyrore bac!
> 
> File=flet
> filesystem=fletsystem
> 
> Flet shkrimi ne fletore te shkolles me i mbajt mend shkrimet, 
> kurse tash flet-elektronike nepermes kompjuteri, pra "flet" osht fjala e vertet e perkthyer nga anglishtja, ashtu edhe kuptimin ka te bej me flet per shkrime apo data te ndryshme!


O bac, dheze njiher nji cigare kacak, pi pak caj asi rusi me gjygym, merre Fjalorin e Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe në dorë, hape në faqen 1188 e lexo cka shkruan për skedar dhe skeda.Hajt me agën ke me u mësu me kohë....Fjalët nuk përkthehen bukvalisht por bëhet përshtatja logjike e saj...

----------


## eldushka

Nese do ishte file = skede edhe system= sistem. Atehere une do isha ose per sistemi skedarik (pra qe perbehet nga skeda), ose sistemi i skedave (them se ne numrin njejes "sistemi i skedes" e ben shume te percaktuar sensin e fjales, sikur flitet per nje skede te caktuar edhe jo i nje skede cfaredo).

Nuk e kuptoj perse perdorni skedar si perkthim per file. Skedari eshte dosje. Edhe neper kinkaleri, perdoren si sinonime te njera-tjetres skedari dhe dosja.
Skedari eshte koncept permbledhes i disa skedave, sic eshte libraria per librat. Hidhini nje sy fjalorit te gjuhes shqipe per kete.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Nese do ishte file = skede edhe system= sistem. Atehere une do isha ose per sistemi skedarik (pra qe perbehet nga skeda), ose sistemi i skedave (them se ne numrin njejes "sistemi i skedes" e ben shume te percaktuar sensin e fjales, sikur flitet per nje skede te caktuar edhe jo i nje skede cfaredo).
> 
> Nuk e kuptoj perse perdorni skedar si perkthim per file. Skedari eshte dosje. Edhe neper kinkaleri, perdoren si sinonime te njera-tjetres skedari dhe dosja.
> Skedari eshte koncept permbledhes i disa skedave, sic eshte libraria per librat. Hidhini nje sy fjalorit te gjuhes shqipe per kete.


eLDUSHK HIDHE NJË SY FJALORIT TË GJUHES SHQIPE(botim i 2002 -Toena) në faqen 260 cka shkruan per dosjen dhe poashtu hidhe një sy për fjalën skedar po aty në fjalor në faqen 1188...

----------


## a4ever

> O bac, dheze njiher nji cigare kacak, pi pak caj asi rusi me gjygym, merre Fjalorin e Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe në dorë, hape në faqen 1188 e lexo cka shkruan për skedar dhe skeda.Hajt me agën ke me u mësu me kohë....Fjalët nuk përkthehen bukvalisht por bëhet përshtatja logjike e saj...


Po bac, a ke zgjedh ti problemin me mitrovicen qe rragjavitni nene stop e bile ate ne tok tande, e tani vjen e ndan petlla me bisht!  :ngerdheshje: 

1) Gjuha shqipe, sa e ambel sa e d'lire, sa e bukure, sa e mire!

2) Po largohem qe te mos i humb emri shqipris, por po e le me shum mbreter!

3) Oj shqipri, o moj shqipri, kush te ka qite me koke ne hi! =egoistet normal!


A ka nevoj me diskutue ma teper me ndonjerin si ju?

----------


## xfiles

a4ever, kam lexuar ca shkrime te tuat ne keto temat e perkthimit, 
ti mund te kesh 17 vjet pervoje ne fushe, por me gjuhen shqipe nuk paske dhe aq.

----------


## a4ever

> a4ever, kam lexuar ca shkrime te tuat ne keto temat e perkthimit, 
> ti mund te kesh 17 vjet pervoje ne fushe, por me gjuhen shqipe nuk paske dhe aq.


A veq se po mungojn "E-pa za" ne shkrimet e mia ee, dhe dhe gjithqka qenka e shemtuar per ty..., apo qe ju pershtata Rrjetit ne dialektin e tij lokal!

Une i foli GJASHT GJUH, dhe normal qe i zgjedhi vetem  fjalet qe kan domethenje te fort, e nuk e zgjati shum, si shumica nga ju qe e keni qkarravit gjuhen ne dialekte te ndryshme apo keni huazu fjal nga fqinjet lokal  :i ngrysur: , kur ne te vertet gjuha shqipe osht mjaft e pasur me fjal, e nuk kemi nevoj me qorodit gjuhen, e nuk ka nevoj nu dok si italishtja apo si greqishtja, por duhet te folet ashtu sikurse flet z.KM. Sali Berisha! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

> A *veq* se po *mungojn* "E-pa za" ne shkrimet e mia ee, dhe dhe *gjithqka* qenka e shemtuar per ty..., apo qe ju pershtata Rrjetit ne dialektin e tij lokal!
> 
> Une i foli *GJASHT* *GJUH*, dhe normal qe i *zgjedhi* vetem  fjalet qe *kan* domethenje te *fort*, e nuk e *zgjati* *shum*, si shumica nga ju qe e keni *qkarravit* gjuhen ne dialekte te ndryshme apo keni *huazu* *fjal* nga fqinjet lokal , kur ne te *vertet* gjuha shqipe *osht* mjaft e pasur me *fjal*, e nuk kemi *nevoj* me* qorodit* gjuhen, e nuk ka *nevoj* *nu dok* si italishtja apo si greqishtja, por duhet te *folet* ashtu sikurse flet z.KM. Sali Berisha!


Numeroji vet gabimet e tua ne fjalet me te kuqe. S'po i llogaris fare ë-te. Te rrofshin gjashte gjuhet qe thua se di te *"flasesh"* (se per ti shkruar s'ma ha mendja t'ia thuash shume) kur sdi te flasesh gjuhen e nenes. Ti s'di Shqip akoma, lere te dish gjuhe te tjera.

----------


## xfiles

Mire pra, ti gjasht gjuhe mund ti dish, po te mungon dhe shqipja.
Nuk e di a je i ndergjegjshem per perkthimet absurde qe i ben ca termave.

----------


## a4ever

> Numeroji vet gabimet e tua ne fjalet me te kuqe. S'po i llogaris fare ë-te. Te rrofshin gjashte gjuhet qe thua se di te *"flasesh"* (se per ti shkruar s'ma ha mendja t'ia thuash shume) kur sdi te flasesh gjuhen e nenes. Ti s'di Shqip akoma, lere te dish gjuhe te tjera.


Une jam Kosovar qe jetoj ne perendim, dhe ne shqiptaret e kosoves fjalet qe i folim ne shqip ashtu edhe shkruhen ne librat shkollore, dhe nuk e kemi te perzier gjuhen me tjerat gjuh, edhe se disa i folin ndonji fjale ne rrug qe rrjedh prej gjuhve sllave, por normal ato fjal ne nuk i perdorim ne shkrim e as ne shtypin e perditshem, por sa po e shof ju koleg, qenkeni xheloza dhe qellimi i juaj duke nenqmuar kishe problem me  drejtshkrim, dhe ju per veti me sajue advantazh, por ne te vertet ju nuk po e folshi shqipen e paster, por me dialekte GeGe te pshtjellun me vokale greke!
Athere shkrimin apo opinionin tim e lexon ashtu si osht, e nese nuk ju pelqen, vaje hallin diku tjeter!

----------


## eldushka

> eLDUSHK HIDHE NJË SY FJALORIT TË GJUHES SHQIPE(botim i 2002 -Toena) në faqen 260 cka shkruan per dosjen dhe poashtu hidhe një sy për fjalën skedar po aty në fjalor në faqen 1188...


Flm per ndihmen edhe dhenien e faqeve gati te fjalorit, por une kam botimin e vitit 1980. Por nuk besoj se perben ndryshim.

*Dosj/e,~a* _f. sh. ~e, ~et zyrt_. Dy kapake kartoni, lekure etj. te lidhur bashke, ku mbahen shkresa, dokumente etj.; teresia e shkresave dhe e dokumenteve qe vihen se bashku brenda ketyre dy kapakeve.

*Skedar, ~i* _m. sh. ~ë ~ët_.1. Teresia e skedave te plotesuara me te dhena te ndryshme dhe te renditura sipas nje kriteri te caktuar ne kuti e rafte. 
2. Raft me kuti te gjata ose nje kuti ku ruhen skedat.


Shpresoj se permes vijezimit arrij te te jap se ku mbeshtetet ideja ime.

----------


## eldushka

> Une jam Kosovar qe jetoj ne perendim, dhe ne shqiptaret e kosoves fjalet qe i folim ne shqip ashtu edhe shkruhen ne librat shkollore, dhe nuk e kemi te perzier gjuhen me tjerat gjuh, edhe se disa i folin ndonji fjale ne rrug qe rrjedh prej gjuhve sllave, por normal ato fjal ne nuk i perdorim ne shkrim e as ne shtypin e perditshem, por sa po e shof ju koleg, qenkeni xheloza dhe qellimi i juaj duke nenqmuar kishe problem me  drejtshkrim, dhe ju per veti me sajue advantazh, por ne te vertet ju nuk po e folshi shqipen e paster, por me dialekte GeGe te pshtjellun me vokale greke!
> Athere shkrimin apo opinionin tim e lexon ashtu si osht, e nese nuk ju pelqen, vaje hallin diku tjeter!


Gjuhe shqipe ka nje vetem, ajo e njehsuara si gjuhe letrate mbeshtetur ne dialektin toske. E shkruara jote rrjedhimisht hyn tek dialektet. Keshtu qe nuk ke perse te nxehesh apo nevrikosesh, besoj.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Rrjeti

Deri te Eldushka

Unë jam njeri i thjesht dhe reagimi im kishte të bën me fjalët që i përmenda më lart.Mirëpo regaimi im më i madh është në fjalinë."Skedari është dosje"-Kjo është më tepër se apsurde.Ja arsyeja;Dosje në anglisht përkthehet si map apo folder.Po në atë dosje mund të vendosen skedarët....Andaj nuk mund të përkthehet apo përshtatet si dosje.Tani diskutimi rreth dilemës si të përdoren termet skedar dhe skedë?!Po mere logjikisht:Skedari mund të karahasohet me shtëpinë kurse skeda me orenditë në shtëpi.Respektivisht si skedar mund të logaritet Word softueri kurse faqet apo dokumentet e krijuara me softuerin mund të quhen si skeda apo pjesë përbërëse.Kam përvojë shumvjecare me softuera, bile bile kur shumica e njerëzve në trojet tona nuk kanë dit se si përdoret kompjuteri apo interneti unë i kam pas në dispozicion që të dyja(16 vite me rradhë) dhe kam arrijt të përcjell evolucionin e tyre.Dhe kohë pas kohe merrem edhe me përkthime(falas pa asnjë kompenzim material) të disa softuerave dhe kam vërejt që për të menjanuar konfuzionet apo dilemat gjatë përkthimeve, erdha në përfundim që termi file duhet të përkthehet apo të ketë përshtatje logjike.Në ca raste dihet që file mund të përkthehet si skedar apo skedë.Në ca raste të tjera file mund të përkthehet edhe si skedar edhe si skedë;varësisht prej momentit dhe detyrës që e kryen skedari apo skeda.....Në ca raste të tjera nuk dihet a duhet të përkthehet si skedar apo skedë.Për t´i menjanuar dilemat dhe konfuzionet gjatë përkthimeve dhe përshtatjeve nga gjuhët e ndryshme të botës në gjuhën tonë, varianti më i realt dhe më i sigurt është që FILE duhet dhe përkthehet si SKEDAR.Këtë e shoh dita ditës në shumë softuera që përkthehen në shqip dhe është plotësisht në rregull....
Momentalisht përkthej një softuer( të lirë pa pagesë) i cili është voluminoz sa i përket fjalëve dhe fjalive që duhet të përkthehen dhe përmbajtjes në përgjithësi dhe besoj që deri në vjeshtë do të përfundoj përkthimin.Dhe në fund një kuriozitet;kam bë matjen e numrit të shkarkimeve(përmes faqes) të softuerit të përkthyer nga ana ime;nga fillimi i vitit 2007 deri më tani, softueri , është shkarkuar mbi 2230 herë.Matjet s´janë bë edhe në dy tre faqe të tjera nga ku mund të shkarkohet.....

----------

